# Calcium vs Rock salt?



## kolkie05 (Jul 23, 2009)

Guy's,

Dumb question but for the last two years we have strictly done plowing with bagged rock salt applied for a few customers. This year were hoping to expand and some companies are asking for Calcium chloride to be dropped on sidewalks. Can you guy's tell me the difference between the two and price difference? comparing say a 50lb bag of rock salt to the calcium?

Thanks!


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

It wont damage the concrete/vegetation like rock salt. 3x the price though


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Advantage;806850 said:


> It wont damage the concrete/vegetation like rock salt. 3x the price though


It won't?

OP, do a SEARCH and you will have hours and hours and hours and hours and hours and hours of reading.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

oh boy.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Cliff notes=Cost is almost double per bag. Doesn't last ask long .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Advantage;806850 said:


> It wont damage the concrete/vegetation like rock salt. 3x the price though


Try 4x the cost of salt.

And neither will harm the concrete.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

kolkie05;806843 said:


> Guy's,
> 
> Dumb question but for the last two years we have strictly done plowing with bagged rock salt applied for a few customers. This year were hoping to expand and some companies are asking for Calcium chloride to be dropped on sidewalks. Can you guy's tell me the difference between the two and price difference? comparing say a 50lb bag of rock salt to the calcium?
> 
> Thanks!


Ditto to what Mark said, do a search, way more info about the difference between the 2 than one could type into a reply...

Calcium is much "hotter" than rock salt and works much faster, but seems to dilute alot faster too. Many companies here only use calcium on walks, and in general use less than 1/2 of what they would use with rock salt. Calcium last year was $13 a bag, while salt was under $4. Cost of course depending on your supplier...

Oh, and keep it dry... Calcium absorbs moisture unlike rock salt, and it's way less forgiving. A gash in a bag of calcium needs to be taped up for storage, and any spilled on the floor gets cleaned up right away, don't ask me how I learned both of these pieces of advice...


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Advantage;806850 said:


> It wont damage the concrete/vegetation like rock salt. 3x the price though


http://www.dow.com/PublishedLiterat...b.pdf?filepath=/173-01526.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, im new to this can anyone give me some info on calcium. I have about 15,000 squar feet that needs it, and i have never used it. Also maybe a basic overview, pricing, and coverage vs salt? thanks


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

And you call yourself Michigansnowking!!!!!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

TCLA;814135 said:


> And you call yourself Michigansnowking!!!!!


Actually its Michigansnow*KIN*, he must have relatives in the snow.


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

terrapro;814165 said:


> Actually its Michigansnow*KIN*, he must have relatives in the snow.


Thanks for the help, its good to know there are still people like you out there willing to say things to make themselves feel better about themselves. Good Luck with you're business. The Michigan Snow Kin P.S I am the only one in my family who is in the snow business, everyone else is in Iraq. :salute:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Michigansnowkin;814476 said:


> Thanks for the help, its good to know there are still people like you out there willing to say things to make themselves feel better about themselves. Good Luck with you're business. The Michigan Snow Kin P.S I am the only one in my family who is in the snow business, everyone else is in Iraq. :salute:


Great, another new member with an attitude.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Michigansnowkin;814476 said:


> Thanks for the help, its good to know there are still people like you out there willing to say things to make themselves feel better about themselves. Good Luck with you're business. The Michigan Snow Kin P.S I am the only one in my family who is in the snow business, everyone else is in Iraq. :salute:


Follow this link that I already supplied that just so happens to be the post above your first worthless post and you will learn about calcium...here I will supply the link AGAIN since you know its a whole 5 posts up.... http://www.dow.com/PublishedLiterat...b.pdf?filepath=/173-01526.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc

:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Michigansnowkin;814476 said:


> Thanks for the help, its good to know there are still people like you out there willing to say things to make themselves feel better about themselves. Good Luck with you're business. The Michigan Snow Kin P.S I am the only one in my family who is in the snow business, everyone else is in Iraq. :salute:


I jumped to a conclusion, my apologies. Didn't know one's name could be longer than 15 characters and assumed you ran out of room.

I'm of the opinion a self imposed title should have validity.....your question is basic and has been asked and answered 100's if not 1,000's of times. The search feature here is your friend and should be used. The same questions over and over (and over) can be annoying to most.

Allow me to start over......welcome to Plowsite sir. :salute:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Michigansnowkin;814476 said:


> The Michigan Snow Kin P.S I am the only one in my family who is in the snow business,


Now it makes less sense to me.....



Michigansnowkin;814476 said:


> everyone else is in Iraq. :salute:


Thanks and prayers for your brave family members.:salute:ussmileyflag

Also, there are a couple of posts attached for some reading for you.

Best of luck in *YOUR *business


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;814478 said:


> Great, another new member with an attitude.


Gives us something to do, right?


----------

